# Tall Gaited Horses?



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a question about gaited horse breeds. You see, I'm planning to buy a horse in about 3-5 years, and I would like to have a gaited horse. Now, I'm a large person, and I would not want a horse under 16 hands, or able to carry 200 pounds of person plus tack (I may lose the weight by then, but even at my ideal weight I am not a dainty person). Most of the gaited breeds I look at are quite small, 14-15 hands. Are there any that are larger?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Tennessee Walking horse or Missouri Fox Trotter - they tend to be on the larger side


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Tall gaited breeds*

Yeah, I would say that Missouri Fox Trotters and Tennessee Walkers along with possibly the Saddlebreds are usually 16 hands usually, maybe plus. There are some exceptions, however. Paso Finos are a small breed, but they were bred to carry 200 lb + men that have long legs plus tack. It all depends on what you are looking for in paticular.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There is a guy near me who breeds spotted drafts with walkers. Interesting mix I'm sure but he gets gaited, larger bred horses. I'm sure if you keep searching you should be able to find someone who either breeds them or has a horse for sale.

Is there a particular reason why you are looking for a gaited horse?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^^ she's looking because they're awesome :lol:


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> ^^^ she's looking because they're awesome :lol:


Agreed!!!


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm considering a gaited horse because I'm currently interested in just trail riding, learning to ride well, and possibly something else, especially if my horse shows promise in a sport, but not in a very competitive way. I think I would like a smoother ride and I do find I like the looks of many gaited breeds. Of course, who knows what horse turns out to be right for me.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Good for your for planning ahead! Saddlebred's tend to be on the "fragile" side compared to MFT's and TWH's. If you're looking for a nice, well built gaited horse with size too i'd look for a well bred TWH personally. If I were in the market for a trail horse with size i'd be shopping for a foundation Quarter Horse but that's just because I like to trot, not rack :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My tennessee walker was 16 hands and 1200 lbs in his younger days, that's a big dude... Now that he's 29 he's still 16 hands at the withers but his back has swayed over time  

...And I agree, gaited horses are awesome...


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> My tennessee walker was 16 hands and 1200 lbs in his younger days, that's a big dude... Now that he's 29 he's still 16 hands at the withers but his back has swayed over time
> 
> ...And I agree, gaited horses are awesome...


Swaying of the back is very common in gaited breeds it seems. My barn onwers rescued a TWH/QH cross and he had a swayed back.


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. Out of curiosity, I googled TWH's in Alberta and there are a handful of farms not too far away, one pretty close to Edmonton (I'll be going back for the summer). Would it be advisable to go check out some of the horses to see if I like the breed, if any of the farms allow visitors? Even if I do not plan to purchase a horse for another few years? 

This is the closest one... what do you think of their horses, quality wise? http://www.tennesseewalkinghorses.ca/


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Nomi said:


> Thanks again everyone. Out of curiosity, I googled TWH's in Alberta and there are a handful of farms not too far away, one pretty close to Edmonton (I'll be going back for the summer). Would it be advisable to go check out some of the horses to see if I like the breed, if any of the farms allow visitors? Even if I do not plan to purchase a horse for another few years?
> 
> This is the closest one... what do you think of their horses, quality wise? http://www.tennesseewalkinghorses.ca/


The Walking Horse world has a saying: "Ride one today, own one tomorrow", so be careful about looking and riding too far in advance of your plans 8) 

My idiot neighbor just sold the MOST fantastic, 16+H Spotted Walker you would ever want for trail riding. The man is 6'3" tall and close to 300 pounds. That horse carried him up and down some pretty dicy trails without wavering.

I say idiot because he sold his best trail horse, is divorcing his wife, has forsaken his two teenage children, all for the sake of ----------
well just take a guess because I can't keep it clean past what I just typed :evil: 

Anyway, that horse would've been a "good-un" for you 8) 

If you do decide to ride some gaited horses between now and purchase time, keep in mind two horses won't feel the same in their intermediate gaits.

Two of my three Walkers do the running walk and it feels very different on each of them. One is 16H with a long, lanky athletic build, the other is around 15.2H short-coupled and stocky-built like a QH. When I bought the latter, I had to listen to his footfall to be sure what he was doing because he feels so much different than the tall, lanky guy


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

most gaited horses are morre fragile then other horses. I used to own a paso fino and he couldn't have carried that much weight. 

I'd go for a draft cross or something for you..


----------



## Angilina (Jul 23, 2008)

I have four rideable Walkers. Two are 15hh and under, two are 16hh and up. They come in every shape and size! I love this breed so much. They carry my mom who is about your size better than my big hunk of a QH does at faster speeds. You're also pretty likely to find a great bombproof one.

Best of luck!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

What about an Icelandic? While they may be on the smaller size, they are sturdy little suckers.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> What about an Icelandic? While they may be on the smaller size, they are sturdy little suckers.


WAAAY too small for what she's looking for I think. :wink: That's like buying a Donkey or a Burro.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

True, but out of all this fragile talk, Iceys sure aren't. lol


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

I actually really like icelandics, but since I'm 5.6 feet tall I think I would just look and feel ridiculous on one. Plus, I've heard different things regarding what weight icelandics can carry, so I don't really know what to think.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, just go at full Tolt and no one is going to see you long enough to judge how "ridiculous" you look. Hah, I haven't even seen you, but I don't think you would look ridiculous.... Funny maybe, at first.... But once you get going, it should x that out. 

Hah, I was talking to one of my older friends. She made the comment that the older you get, the shorter your horses get. :lol: Easier to get on, and less distance between you and the ground.

http://www.icelandics.org/
"Averaging 13 to 14 hands tall, the Icelandic Horse is a versatile family riding horse, bred to carry adults at a fast pleasing gait over long distances."


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

hey, if george foreman can ride icelandics (and he does, he owns some) im pretty sure you can ! 
im about 5'11" and i have a small icelandic mare ! She carries me without trouble ! even when she was in foal, due in 3 months (we didn´t know at the time, i feel horrible about it now) 
Just remember, the icelandics carried the vikings, with their weapons, over the icelandic terrain ! So, im pretty darn sure that they won´t crumble under you ! 
I LOVE icelandics ! they really can suit anyone, from beginners to top competitors ! 
I mean, tölt and skeið, all the regular gaits, great attitude and they look like teddybears in the winter, fluffy fluffy teddybears !  

Margur er knár þótt hann sé smár, is a saying I love ! 
Many are nifty/capable even though they are small !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7rWeWymJDw&feature=related


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, I really do love icelandics. Unfortunately I haven't seen any in real life, but the pictures of them at a full tolt, mane flying, are gorgeous. After researching there is one icelandic breeder in Alberta, and it's not crazy far, maybe only an hour and a half drive, but it's still pretty out of the way.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Too bad you aren't looking for one right now. There is a good sized, good aged, horse at Saddlebred Rescue who is a five speed. I just saw him. He is a big handsome horse with a respectable white blaze.


----------

